

Help me with some market research for my startup - omarish

http://tinyurl.com/4n7ql8<p>I'm doing some market research for a potential startup. Could you please spare me 5 seconds and answer this?<p>Thanks.<p>http://tinyurl.com/4n7ql8
======
gills
I don't buy clothes online, so not much help, but good luck anyway.

------
mikexstudios
Done, good luck!

